# historicism = ιστορικισμός (ΟΧΙ ιστορισμός)



## Tsialas (Jan 28, 2011)

Για άλλη μια φορά θα χρειαστώ τη βοήθειά σας.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2011)

*ιστορικισμός*
ο· 1. διδασκαλία σύμφωνα με την οποία η ιστορία, εφόσον αφεθεί στις δικές της αποκλειστικά δυνάμεις, είναι ικανή να συλλάβει ορισμένες ηθικές ή θρησκευτικές αλήθειες· 2. ερμηνεία σύμφωνα με την οποία η ουσιαστική προσφορά τού μαρξισμού έγκειται στην ιστορική θεώρηση τών κοινωνικών φαινομένων και στην αποδοχή αυτού που επιβεβαιώνεται από την ιστορία.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Αντιδάνεια λ., πρβλ. γαλλ. historicisme < historic- (πρβλ. ἱστορικός) + -isme (πρβλ. -ισμός)].

Το παραπάνω από το Παπυρολεξικό. Το ΛΚΝ, περιέργως, δεν έχει τίποτα, ενώ το λήμμα στο ΛΝΕΓ είναι χορταστικότατο. Ίσως το ανεβάσω κάποια στιγμή.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2011)

Το ΛΚΝ, με τους Γερμανούς:

*ιστορισμός* ο [istorizmós] O17 : η άποψη η οποία, κατά τη θεώρηση και ερμηνεία των κοινωνικών φαινομένων και των πνευματικών δημιουργημάτων, δίνει ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στη σχέση τους με τις ιστορικές συνθήκες· ιστοριοκρατία: Mαρξιστικός ~. [λόγ. < γερμ. Historismus, Historicismus < Historie < λατ. historia < αρχ. ἱστορία (-ismus = -ισμός)]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2011)

Κι ένα απόσπασμα από τη γουίκη (λήμμα Historism):

[...] Historism is a philosophical and historiographical theory, founded in 19th-century Germany (as Historismus) and especially influential in 19th- and 20th-century Europe. It pronounces the historicity of man, his binding to tradition, and the awareness of humans affection by their past.

Historist historiography rejects historical teleology and bases its explanations of historical phenomena on sympathy and understanding (→Hermeneutics) for the events, acting persons, and historical periods.

Historism is not to be confused with historicism, nevertheless the _English habits of using both words are very similar._ [...]​
Δικά μου πλάγια.

Οπότε μπορεί να χρειάζεται λίγη επιπλέον προσοχή στη χρήση από τον συγγραφέα...


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2011)

ΛΝΕΓ:
*ιστορικισμός* (ο) 1. θεωρία και μέθοδος έρευνας που εμφανίστηκε κατά τον 19ο αι. ως αντίδραση στην κυριαρχία τού θετικισμού στις κοινωνικές επιστήμες και βασίζεται στην αρχή ότι μόνη η ιστορία καθορίζει την πραγματικότητα, τη γνώση και την επιστήμη: τον κατηγορούν για άκρατο ιστορικισμό. 2. (α) θεωρία σύμφωνα με την οποία κάθε ιστορική περίοδος θεμελιώνει και εξηγεί με διαφορετικό τρόπο ανθρώπινες αξίες· κατά συνέπεια, δεν υπάρχουν απόλυτες αξίες ή αλήθειες, αλλά όλα είναι σχετικά (β) (στην αρχιτεκτονική) τάση που εμπνέεται από παλαιότερες εποχές: νεοβυζαντινός ιστορικισμός (μέσα 19ου αι.) (γ) ερμηνεία τού μαρξισμού σύμφωνα με την οποία η ουσιαστική προσφορά τού μαρξισμού έγκειται στο στοιχείο τής ιστορικότητας, δηλ. στην ιστορική θεώρηση των κοινωνικών φαινομένων και στην αποδοχή αυτού που επιβεβαιώνεται από την ιστορία. 
[ΕΤΥΜ. Ελληνογενής ξέν. όρ., < γαλλ. _historicisme_].

*ιστορισμός* (ο) {χωρ. πληθ.} 1. η θεωρητική θέση σύμφωνα με την οποία τα κοινωνικά γεγονότα και τα πνευματικά δημιουργήματα ερευνώνται σε συνάρτηση με την ιστορική πραγματικότητα στην οποία εμφανίζονται και αντιμετωπίζονται σε σχέση με την εξέλιξη τους 2. ΦΙΛΟΣ. η ιστοριοκρατία. 
[ΕΤΥΜ. Ελληνογενής ξέν. όρ., < γερμ. _Historismus_].​


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2011)

Να κι ένα πρόβλημα που θα είχαμε σε μετάφραση του Καρλ Πόπερ:

He also attacks what he calls "Historism", which he regards as distinct from historicism. By historism, he means the tendency to regard every argument or idea as completely accounted for by its historical context, as opposed to assessing it by its merits. In Popperian terms, the "New Historicism" is an example of historism rather than of historicism proper.​
Εδώ θα έρθει ο Ζαζ να εξηγήσει τι μπορεί να πάθεις αν δεν προσέξεις πώς θα μεταφράσεις το _right of first refusal_.


----------



## Tsialas (Jan 28, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τη βοήθεια.


----------



## rogne (Jan 28, 2011)

Θυμάμαι από μαθήματα ιστορίας στο πανεπιστήμιο ότι ο "ιστορισμός" [_Historismus_] είναι γερμανικής προέλευσης θεωρία της ιστορίας (οι μεγάλοι γερμανοί ιστοριστές θεωρούνται "εθνικοί ιστορικοί", σαν τον Παπαρρηγόπουλο πάνω-κάτω), ενώ ο "ιστορικισμός" [_Historicism_] γενική έννοια των κοινωνικών και ανθρωπιστικών επιστημών: ας πούμε ότι ο "ιστορισμός" είναι η γερμανική ιστοριογραφική εκδοχή του "ιστορικισμού". Βλέπω επίσης στο Grand Robert ότι οι αντίστοιχοι γαλλικοί όροι θεωρούνται ταυτόσημοι (σε γενικά συμφραζόμενα, υποθέτω). Θυμάμαι, τέλος, ότι η χρήση των όρων από τον Πόπερ είναι αρκετά ...ποπεριανή και δεν υιοθετείται γενικά. Η βίκι θυμίζει ότι υπάρχει και χριστιανικός ιστορικισμός, όπως και ιστορικισμός στην τέχνη, που έχουν πιο συγκεκριμένη έννοια (αν και όχι άσχετη με τον "ιστορικισμό" εν γένει).


----------

